# مفاجاة : روابط جديدة لبرنامج Autocad land Deaktop 2006



## المساااااح (19 مايو 2009)

دى مشاركة لكل الاخوة اللى بيحبوا برنامج Autocad land Deaktop 2006 روابط جديدة للبرنامج ...
وعلى فكرة الروابط دى منقولة للإفادة ... وانا بس مجرد بشارك بيها لتعم الفائدة للجميع ..


*برنامج 2006 Autodesk Land Desktop*​ 


*




*​ 
links
http://www.4shared.com/file/106132138/a28f5151/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/106148669/702dbf73/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/106169892/a885633b/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/106193945/6f609557/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/106214039/d7575e2/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/105962056/7f4a667/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/105943698/8a088cdb/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart07.html​ 
*باسورد فك ضغط الروابط *​


*mesa7a.com*​ 

دى اضافات مهمة للبرنامج عشان بعض القوائم المهمة فى عمل المساحة ( وهي مهمة لعمل البروفايل وحساب الكميات وعمل الكنتور ) :​ 
برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 من هذا الرايط :
http://rapidshare.com/files/132388134/Autodesk_Survey_2006.rar.html​ 
حمل برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006 من هذا الرابط :
http://rapidshare.com/files/132402495/Autodesk_Civil_Design_2006.rar.html​ 

حمل مجموعة من fonts_arab لبرامج ( AUTOCAD ) وبرامج ( Autodesk Land Desktop) هذه الخطوط العربية تنسخ ثم تلصق داخل مجلد FONT في الأتوكاد :​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/132407167/fonts_arab.rar.html​ 
ملحوظة : لتفعيل البرامج الثلاثه مع بعض يجب اتباع طريقة التسطيب التالية :
1) تنصيب برنامج autocad land desktop 2006 ولما تسطبة متفتحوش الا لما تسطب البرنامجين التانيين كمان ..
2) تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 
3) تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006​ 
ويجب استخدام نفس السيريال فى تفعيل البرامج الثلاثة ...


مجموعة كتب شرح برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VN6GRVBH​
*باسورد فك الضغط*​​*mesa7a.com*​

حمل البرنامج الرائع لتحويل الصور الهندسية المسحوبة على السكانر الى ملفات أوتوكاد
Scan2CAD 7.0 مع السيرل :
http://rapidshare.com/files/132462564/Scan2CAD_7.0.rar.html​


----------



## سامسامسامسام (19 مايو 2009)

بّوووووووورك فيييييييييييييك


----------



## garary (19 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## taiseer80 (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وبلغك مما يرضيه آمالك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يا ابن الأصل الطيب


----------



## مزن محمود (19 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## المساااااح (19 مايو 2009)

شكراً .....................


----------



## eng: issa (19 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ريان الموسى (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكور بس كيف طريقه التنصيب


----------



## sur_jeh (8 يونيو 2009)

بوركت وبوركت مساعيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## المساااااح (9 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ........... !!!!!


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (10 يونيو 2009)

:15::6:مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:16::31::3:


----------



## المساااااح (23 يونيو 2009)

لتفعيل البرامج الثلاثه مع بعض يجب اتباع طريقة التسطيب التالية :
1) تنصيب برنامج autocad land desktop 2006 ولما تسطبة متفتحوش الا لما تسطب البرنامجين التانيين كمان ..
2) تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 
3) تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (23 يونيو 2009)

شكراً يا باشا ....................


----------



## mah2000 (24 يونيو 2009)

الف الف الف شكرا لحضرتك يا عزيزي


----------



## محمد الفجال (25 يونيو 2009)

*الف الف الف شكرا شكراااااااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## عبد الحميد حماد (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود العظيم اخى الكريم


----------



## المساااااح (27 يونيو 2009)

يارب تعم الفائدة ...


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت يا اخى تكتب السريال لوحده عشان مش لاقيه فى البرنامج


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 نوفمبر 2009)

زادك الله من علمه وجعلك سبب لكل من تعلم


----------



## ahmad albna (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي المساح المحترم . لقد تم تحميل الروابط التسعة جميعها , بس عاوز منك كيف فك الروابط المضغوطة بواسطة الباسورد , وجازاك الله كل خير . دمت اهلاً للعون والمساعدة .


----------



## ahmad albna (10 ديسمبر 2009)

روابط ال. autodesk survey 2006
autodesk civil disign2006
scan2cad 7.0
الا تعمل الرجاء رفعها على موقع اخر مثل 4shared 
ولك ااااااالف ششششكر . :63:


----------



## ahmad albna (10 ديسمبر 2009)

رابط autocad survey 2006 
رابط autocad civil disign 2006 
رابط scan2cad 7.0 
هذة الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء من الاخ المسااااح رفعها على موقع اخر مثل 4shared للضرورة ولك الف شكر .


----------



## nabil2005 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## surveyor_sayed (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يآ بوعلى


----------



## m_e (7 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​ *




*​


----------



## sz82 (7 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## المساااااح (7 يناير 2010)

الروابط سليمة وتماااااااااااااام ...​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/132388134/Autodesk_Survey_2006.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/132402495/Autodesk_Civil_Design_2006.rar.html


----------



## falconsky2008 (19 يناير 2010)

بوركت وسلمت يداك


----------



## حماده النجم (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## missak (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نداء من المغرب الى الأخوة المهندسين*
* نحن طالبان نبحث عن درس بالعربية عن Autodesk Land Enabled Map 2006
عنواني الالكتروني [email protected] / [email protected]
والله الموفق
والسلام


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

ميرسي كتير اخي وربنا يكرمك


----------



## التسجيل1 (12 فبراير 2010)

لم نتمكن من الحصول على السيريال عن طريق الكيجن

ارجو الافادة مشكورا


----------



## طريق الهندسة (14 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم
اولا : لك الشكر
ثانياً : لقد قمت بتحميل كل الملفات وفك الضغط
لكن اود معرفة خطوات التنصيب ليست تلك المذكورة اولا Autodesk Land Desktop2006 ثم Autodesk Civil Design 2006 وثم Autodesk Survey 2006 لكــــــن

مثلا في ال Autodesk Land Desktop 2006
كيف اتعامل مع ال7 ملفات الناتجة من فك الضغط , وهل علي فك الملفات المضغوطه داخل هذه الملفات ال7 
ارجوا الافادة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## waleed sa (14 فبراير 2010)

بعد تنزيل الروابط كيف العمل


----------



## محموداسد (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## rube (16 فبراير 2010)

:2:


----------



## براء فارس (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نبيل وصفى (5 مارس 2010)

*nabilwasfy59 @hotmail.com*

هل ممكن ان يتوافق لاند 2004 او 2006 مع وندوز 7


----------



## az1615 (22 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لك ولي رجاء عندك ان تحمل الــ civil والــ syrvey على الفور شير اذا امكن لان الرابيدشير غير فعال عندنا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور بس كيف طريقه التنصيب*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*[font=&quot]جزأكم الله خيرا علي المجهود ولكن الروابط لاتعمل[/font]*​


----------



## taha forjani (15 سبتمبر 2010)

dear engineer thank you so much


----------



## المساااااح (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جميع الروابط تعمل وشغالة ميه ميه ... وهي منقولة للأمانه .. هتلاقى النت عندك ضعيف شوية ...
طريقة التنصيب .... 
لتفعيل البرامج الثلاثه مع بعض يجب اتباع طريقة التسطيب التالية :
1) تنصيب برنامج autocad land desktop 2006 ولما تسطبة متفتحوش الا لما تسطب البرنامجين التانيين كمان ..
2) تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 
3) تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006

ويجب استخدام نفس السيريال فى تفعيل البرامج الثلاثة​


----------



## قاسم عبادى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sssshhhh (22 مايو 2011)

thnks verey mutch


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (23 مايو 2011)

هذا الرابط لا يعمل معى
land.By Hassan Mohamed www.mesa7a.com.part07.rar
هل يمكن رفع هذا الملف مرة تانية
لانى حاولت مرارات كثيرة ولم اتمكن من تنزيلة
المهندس / احـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمد عكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوش


----------



## hamzasirri (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (12 يونيو 2011)

كيف احمل البرنامج دلوني رجاءا"


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (1 يوليو 2011)

يا أستاذي المساح أولاً أشكرك على هذا المجهود لكن في مشكلة عندي عندما أقوم بفتح الملف بواسطة كلمة السر الملف لا يفتح


----------



## سردشت سردار (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عمرو أبو عبدو (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedcivil87 (13 أبريل 2012)

اللهم ازده علما وارفعه درجات واغفر له ذنوبه


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------

